# Info about my chickens please!



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Can anyone for me some info on these two chickens . I got them for my son for learning his bible verse. I don't know any thing about them ! Behavior? Egg laying ? Broodiness? Also I was under the impression they were both hen but I'm pretty sure ones a rooster and ones a hen ? Please help me!!!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They look like Mill-Fluer d'uccles. (I probably got the spelling wrong, lol.)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Look like young hens to me.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooster and hen as far as I know.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

That's what I thought rooster and hen! Do you all know anything about this breed?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Mille Fleur d'Uccle Bantam Chickens are the most popular variety of this Bearded Belgian bantam breed. The Belgian Bearded d'Uccle Bantam was developed in its namesake town of Uccle, Belgium. This is a true bantam breed, meaning it has no standard sized parent breed. The Belgian Bearded d'Uccle Bantam has a few fancy feathering features that make it aesthetically appealing and rewarding to raise. The d'Uccle Bantams have full beards and muffs along with their feathered feet, and it's these features along with their beautiful color patterns that make this breed such a joy to own as well as a success at poultry shows. For a bantam breed, the Belgian Bearded d'Uccle Chicken is a good layer of small bantam sized white eggs. These birds have excellent docile disposition and a tender personalities. They are not particularly cold hardy, but they bear confinement well and like most other bantam breeds are broody and make great mothers. You can't go wrong with the Belgian Bearded d'Uccle Bantam if you're looking for a sweet and showy backyard bird. 

Mile Fleur d'Uccle Bantam Chicken Info:

Adult Weight - Male: 26 ounces ; Female: 22 ounces
Color - Mille Fleur Color Pattern
Purpose - Ornamental Bantam
Egg Production - Good
Egg Color and Size -Very Small White
Country of Origin -Belgium


----------



## sprik (Jan 7, 2014)

Those r Mille fleur d'ucles.. If ur son wants to show these birds at a fair he should try to get show quility birds to do better especially at larger more pickier shows as well, the breed is pretty flighty and they lay white eggs and lots of people show them


----------

